# School trips



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

My daughters children go to the local state schools.
2 boys at the high school and 1 girl at the juniors.
The do not like school meals so they insist they come home.
The live in the campo and there is no financial help this academic year for transport.


This is the school run timetable
School day starts

h & j 7.45am and Emma 8.45 am... 
Emma 12.30 return 3.15 and collect again 5pm

James Mon 3pm Tue 1.55 wed 1 Thurs and Fri 2.55


Harrison Mon and Tues 1.55, wed 1, Thurs 3pm and Fri 1.55

There are days my daughter has to do the school run 7 times... 
Has Spain not heard of the carbon footprint?
There is no facility for one brother to sit and wait for the other so that they can both be collected at the same time.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> My daughters children go to the local state schools.
> 2 boys at the high school and 1 girl at the juniors.
> The do not like school meals so they insist they come home.
> The live in the campo and there is no financial help this academic year for transport.
> ...


Why won´t they eat the school meals?


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> Why won´t they eat the school meals?


My thought exactly. For what she's spending on time and gas money, all three could eat school meals.


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

Cant the boys take a packed lunch?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Now the boys are at the high school there are no facilities for meals or packed lunch, they now wait until they have finished school for the day.. they take a snack to eat at break. They now don't have a lunch break.s

Emma loves school but will not eat the meals.. no packed lunches allowed... Once Emma has finished her lunch at home she is desperate to get back to school but there is no way she will stay and eat. It would be much cheaper for my daughter if Emma would eat lunch as it would only cost her 35c .
Yes petrol and time are costly.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Why won´t they eat the school meals?


They don't like them... refuse to eat them..


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> They don't like them... refuse to eat them..


my younger dd refused to eat them at first too 

I refused to cook her a big meal in the evening when everyone else had eaten their main meal at lunchtime

although I made sure she didn't starve, she soon realised that she either had to eat what was given her at school or be hungry

the dinner ladies were really good - I had heard of schools where they forced the kids to eat everything, but at our school they just insisted that they try it

now she eats things I can't bring myself to, although there are some things she deosn't like, so we have reached a compromise

the school sends a menu home every month, and on the days where she doesn't like the meal she has a bigger snack & a better evening meal (we all still eat our main meal at lunchtime & something lighter in the evening)

she'll be at the instituto with her big sis next September. They have a canteen there which serves snacks but they will both be home just after 2pm, so we'll all eat our main meal together then


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

My daughter doesn't mind the run for school lunch... but why would the high school have different times to finish according to the lessons of the day. Two brothers at the same school finishing at different times doesn't make sense and as I said the school doesn't provide a room for them to wait for a sibling... A prep room would be ideal.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> My daughter doesn't mind the run for school lunch... but why would the high school have different times to finish according to the lessons of the day. Two brothers at the same school finishing at different times doesn't make sense and as I said the school doesn't provide a room for them to wait for a sibling... A prep room would be ideal.


is there really nowhere they can wait??

I would have a similar problem next year - dd1 finishes at 3 twice a week, although they do have a canteen & we live within walking distance to school - so it won't in fact be an issue

can your dd not get AMPA to suggest a prep room or something - maybe no-one ever thought of it before - or isn't there a library?


at my dd's primary school they now provide facilities for kids who want to do their homework during the long lunch break - desks & chairs have been set up in a wide corridor next to the playground so that the dinner ladies can see them through the glass wall - they aren't supervised specifically, but they aren't hidden out of sight

that was as a result of pupil power - a group of kids led by my elder dd got a petition together which they presented to the school council:clap2:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

My daughter has suggested that she would be willing to supervise a class in the afternoon whilst they wait and even said that she would be willing to teach English or help with ?English homework for that hour free... but it has fallen on deaf ears.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> My daughter has suggested that she would be willing to supervise a class in the afternoon whilst they wait and even said that she would be willing to teach English or help with ?English homework for that hour free... but it has fallen on deaf ears.


it was a bit like that when we first came here - I offered to help in the English lessons or do a homework help group for free

it has changed over the years though - I suspect as a result of us foreigners from various countries wanting to change things


we haven't won the packed lunch battle though & that has been going on since before we came 7 years ago!!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

My daughter offered at the junior school when all the children went there... and basically she was asked if she didn't think the English teacher was good enough.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> My daughter offered at the junior school when all the children went there... and basically she was asked if she didn't think the English teacher was good enough.


I would have said NO!!


in fact I did once..................


parents still aren't allowed to help during lessons, but there is a full timetable of activities ranging from english/spanish/valenciano lessons to yoga & streetdance available during comedor now - largely taught by parents


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Emma may have put them off her mum... at the first parents evening the teacher told Lynda that Emma had settled in very well, so well that she went around the desks correcting the children and telling them how to do it her way lol


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

my daughter has just sent me the following message an hour ago... as if her school trips were not stressful enough

can´t get the bloody cat out of the car now, because all 3 labs are trying to get in the door whilst i´m trying to get puss out. have left the boot open, hopefully he´ll get out before i have to go and pick emma up.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Emma may have put them off her mum... at the first parents evening the teacher told Lynda that Emma had settled in very well, so well that she went around the desks correcting the children and telling them how to do it her way lol


:clap2::clap2:


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> My daughters children go to the local state schools.
> 2 boys at the high school and 1 girl at the juniors.
> The do not like school meals so they insist they come home.
> The live in the campo and there is no financial help this academic year for transport.
> ...



Hello MS, 

Soudns like a nightmare!. 

Perhaps I am being naive (as I don't know the area and the distance that needs to be travelled) but couldn't the boys possibly cycle to school? I believe that's an initiative that schools are starting to encourage nowadays in Spain. 

Conbici al cole


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> My daughters children go to the local state schools.
> 2 boys at the high school and 1 girl at the juniors.
> The do not like school meals so they insist they come home.
> The live in the campo and there is no financial help this academic year for transport.
> ...



Hello MS, 

Soudns like a nightmare!. 

Perhaps I am being naive (as I don't know the area and the distance that needs to be travelled) but couldn't the teenager boys possibly cycle to school and take care of their own transportation? 

I believe that's an initiative that schools are starting to encourage nowadays in Spain. 


Conbici al cole


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Dizzie Izzie said:


> Hello MS,
> 
> Soudns like a nightmare!.
> 
> ...


my 2 used to cycle!!!


when they first started they were the only 2 kids in the school who did that & we had to chain their bikes to a lamp post on the street


now the schools have proper bike racks inside the gates:clap2:


----------



## fourgotospain (May 4, 2009)

No ideas with the secondary probs, but my children take the equivalent of a packed lunch when they stay for school dinners and don't like the menu (as do lots of their spanish friends) - they just eat most of it at patio and the rest on the school bus home! HUGE bocas, chocolate treat, plenty of drinks and they'll usually eat a bit of lunch as well so do ok. 

I'm planning to move into town when the eldest starts at the instituto as otherwise we'll have the same prob - school bus at 7.20 and again at 8.30!!!


----------

